# windows 7 wipes grub everytime it boots



## anuvrat_parashar (Jan 17, 2010)

windows 7 is acting as a complete screw up jealous OS and is wiping off grub every time it boots from my openSUSE + win7 dual boot on Dell Studio 14.

can somebody please suggest me how to go about teaching it to coexist??


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2010)

any windows OS will wipe off GRUB when you do an install or repair.

If you want these two to coexist then

1) install windows first and then linux
2) install linux and then windows, do linux rescue mode and restore the boot loader which will let you boot into linux or windows. You may need to dig suse guide on how to do this for Suse Linux.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jan 17, 2010)

you didn't understand my question.. I am well aware of what happens when I reinstall windows ... but the problem is when I boot my computer into installed windows 7 it wiped grub .. .and upon next restart it would boot automatically into windows without any sign of grub. And I had to reinstall grub using the repair mode provided in openSUSE.

never mind... I have managed to solve it now... I installed a third party bootloader configuration tool for windows called BCD .. and every thing seems to be going fine.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2010)

can u plz share with us any links for the BCD which you may have.
*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa906217.aspx is it this one...still i cant find a download link for it!!


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Feb 2, 2010)

*neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1

there you go


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Apr 3, 2010)

desiibond said:


> any windows OS will wipe off GRUB when you do an install or repair.
> 
> If you want these two to coexist then
> 
> ...


 
It's advisable to install windows 1st and then linux.... i installed XP/7 first and then fedora 12 and redhat both worked for me... and also didnt need the rescue mode and all


----------

